# Error -12 heimdall



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

can anyone help I keep getting error -12 can't access device on heimdall when trying to flash cwm. It says device detected.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## player911 (Apr 5, 2012)

I used the driver installer from the latest hiemdall pack but used 1.11.1 or whatever to actually find and flash.

I packaged everything I used and uploaded it on XDA. Hope it helps.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bassdroid (May 13, 2012)

I had to delete the samsung usb drivers completely. then it finally worked


----------

